
Motorola Claims Executive Now With Apple Took Secrets  - nickb
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601204&sid=addkX1GCw6zw
======
jm4
This isn't some case of corporate espionage or something. The "secrets" this
guy is accused of taking is basically just run of mill information that he
would need to be privy to in order to do his job- pricing, margins, planning,
etc.

The meat of this is that he signed an agreement not to work for a competitor
for at least 2 years. This agreement probably isn't unlike the types of
agreements many corporate employees are required to sign.

Now Apple is doing well in the phone market and Motorola is slipping. I guess
I don't blame them for suing. I'm sure this will be settled, but it would be
interesting to see it play out in court.

